# how to re-calibrate your ebo jager heater



## badmatt (Sep 15, 2003)

OK how to recalibraite your EBO JAGER heater you need an ebo jager heater, thermometer and a knife,

first the Ebo Jager heater, has a small blue botton on the top









you wnat to pop this button up with a knife like i did 









set the heater in your tank or a small bucket of waterplug the heater back in and let it heat the water put your thermometer in the bucket of water and if it read the thermometer set your ebo's heater dials to the same temp of your thermometer and click the buttom abck down yes its that easy to recalibrate your EBO JAGRER heater


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

wow good how to i have always wondered what the hell that button was for


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

I have the same the same heater........is it submersible? the box said no but the guy at the lfs said its ok.


----------



## badmatt (Sep 15, 2003)

yeh there fully submersible dont worry


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

thats a damn good heater ! i have 5 of them


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

NIce!!! Im surprised alot didnt know what it was for... But good thread, the first (if I can remember) that it was ever posted.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Fresh2salt said:


> thats a damn good heater ! i have 5 of them
> [snapback]827464[/snapback]​


It says on the heater do not submerge beyond this line...?? Although a lot of people just dunk the whole thing in lol. I dunno.


----------



## badmatt (Sep 15, 2003)

tehg reason they sya do not submerge is because they dont wnat to you get your hands wet the heaters are full submeasible


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

awesome... ill be doing that tommorow


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

wow great thread


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

learn something new everyday


----------



## piranhas in farmdale (Jan 3, 2004)

i have always wondered what that was 4 also!!!


----------



## badmatt (Sep 15, 2003)

this is very good to know exspecialy if you are a breeder of any kind. if you breed discus this is manditory to know


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Just had to use this method right now as my ebo was calibrated wrong by 5 degrees. Thank you


----------



## Richy84 (Jan 1, 2005)

Do they come pre-calibrated?


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

yes they do.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Richy84 said:


> Do they come pre-calibrated?
> [snapback]920718[/snapback]​


They're supposed to, but the ebo I just had to recalibrate was new and had the tank at 85 degrees when it was set for 80. So it came calibrated wrong, I'd definately suggest checking your temp with a thermometer before just assuming it's at the right temp because the heater says so


----------



## Scolopendra (Feb 24, 2005)

Cobra said:


> I have the same the same heater........is it submersible? the box said no but the guy at the lfs said its ok.
> [snapback]827445[/snapback]​


It had to say that to be UL compliant.....the old old ones dont, just the new ones. They are the most reliable retail heaters ive ever seen! My dad has one that is 12 years old and still kickin bootay


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

this thread is very useful


----------

